# Mandrake 10.0 Community + Ati Radeon 9800



## PureLogic (22. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

ich hab ein Problem:

ich hab mir gerade Chronium unter Mandrake 10.0 angeschaut und naja 6fps maximum sind nicht so wirklich toll. Wollte dann die Ati Treiber installiern, aber da ich Kernel 2.6.3.4 habe findet der keine passenden Kernelmodule. Nun wollt ich das Kernelmodul selbst kompiliern (nach Anleitung auf http://www.ati.com/support/infobase/linuxhowto-ati.html ) und nun mein Problem :

Anscheinend sind nicht alle dafür notwendigen Sachen installiert. GCC C++ Libery hab ich gerade installiert  

Nachtrag: Hab nun alle Daten und das Kernelmodul wird automatisch kompiliert. Einziges Problem ist das ich jedensmal nach installieren der Ati-Treiber wieder die MESA Treiber drin hab. Irgendwie scheint da was noch nicht zu stimmen...


Ok wer wissen will wies geht kann auf :
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/166002 schaun   dort werden sie geholfen    für alle Benutzer eines Nforce2 boards :
Einige Posts weiter ist ein Link zu einer Aneitung die auch unter NForce 2 boards


----------

